# Can I disable btPreLoas.exc(4) from the start up



## Audrey7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Acer V3-731 running windows 8. When sorting out my startup menu I found a file called btPreLoad.exc(4) and I was wondering if it is OK to disable it. I've tried to get information from the internet but still non the wiser only that it has something to do with Bluetooth - which I don't use.
Will it be OK to disable it.
Thank you
Audrey


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know any more about the program than you do, but should certainly be fine to disable it since you don't use Bluetooth.

If you can switch off the Bluetooth (without also switching off wireless if you use it) you may as well do that also to take a load off the battery.


----------

